# Best touring shoes?



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am looking for some good, reasonably stiff SPD style shoes for long, multi day rides, that are adequate for walking a lot too. And I would like them to look ok in non-cycling settings. I'd like to go on trips, and not have to bring a second pair of shoes for off-bike activities. It seems like this style shoe only exists as low end, soft, cheapos. 

I found these, and ordered them, but they don't fit right... they dig in to my ankle bone, and are tight in the forefoot, but loose in the heal.
https://www.google.com/search?q=five+ten+kestrel&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Maybe these will work
Amazon.com: X-ALP SEEK VI: Shoes

Any good suggestions?


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I spend lots of time @ my mom's nursing home walking around in my Shimano carbon fiber soled spd shoes and have no issues with them. I don't think that you are going to find an adequately stiff pair of shoes that looks like a pair of tennis shoes. I would just get a pair of mid end carbon fiber mtb shoes with softer lugs and bring a pair of flip flops along for hanging out. If you are putting in big miles, the stiffer the shoe the better & screw the whole fashion thing.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I've always preferred carrying a pair of lightweight running shoes for off-bike use in order that my cycling shoes give the best possible support when on tour. Nowadays I don't have to remove my cycling shoes just to run into a store (I use high end MTB shoes), but for any actual wandering about on foot having a comfortable pair of walking shoes is unbeatable.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

If your tour has the potential for some wet days in the saddle, you might consider some cycling sandals.

These are nice on the feet. (if not the eye)

http://www.amazon.com/Exustar-E-SS503-U-E-SS503-Bike-Sandal/dp/B00EJMG6NA


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

These look like nice shoes, but I have no experience with them.

Leather Cycling Shoes - Sportivo Black ¦ Dromarti

Maybe these, again, no experience.

Republic

More I've no experience with.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/shoes/rime-elite/105632


----------



## EasyRider (Jan 30, 2016)

*Giro Shoes: Republic vs Empire VR90*



velodog said:


> These look like nice shoes, but I have no experience with them.
> 
> Leather Cycling Shoes - Sportivo Black ¦ Dromarti
> 
> ...


I hate to be repetitive, but I haven't quite figured out how to reply with out quoting the whole message!

I was searching for shoes that would be an all arounde for me too. I thought the Giro Republics would be just that. I personally don't like cycling styles with ratchets and colors and pizzazz. Unfortunately, the Republics fit terribly. The size of the toe box is enormous and I did not enjoy the feeling of my foot swimming around.

I ended up buying a pair of Giro Empire VR90's (high end MTB shoes) and I am delighted with them. They aren't the most comfortable to walk in, but I can go into a store, etc, even hang around work for a bit in them and I don't look or feel ridiculous. My complaint of these is that the rubber moulding is not elevated enough such that the metal cleat has some contact with the ground when I walk- and no, I dont have any spacers.

nuff said


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if they qualify as touring shoes, but I picked up a pair of Giro Privateers on sale at REI last year for about $80. I use them for commuting and gravel rides...

They have held up well, even for wet and muddy rides. The soles have really good traction even on slick surfaces (wet concrete, wet tile floors, etc...). 

They do have a combination of straps and buckles, and a roomy toe box. For me, this is a necessity. I learned a long time ago that I don't want my toes crammed tightly into my shoes. I want the shoe to fit snugly over my instep, so that it doesn't slide forward when I stand to climb (as rare as that is these days). 

http://www.amazon.com/Giro-Mens-Privateer-Cycling-Shoe/dp/B0065KLTMM


----------



## EasyRider (Jan 30, 2016)

*Giro Shoes: Republic vs Empire VR90*

blabla


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

2 hours ago



EasyRider said:


> I hate to be repetitive, but I haven't quite figured out how to reply with out quoting the whole message!
> 
> I was searching for shoes that would be an all arounde for me too. I thought the Giro Republics would be just that. I personally don't like cycling styles with ratchets and colors and pizzazz. Unfortunately, the Republics fit terribly. The size of the toe box is enormous and I did not enjoy the feeling of my foot swimming around.
> 
> ...


26 minutes ago



EasyRider said:


> I hate to be repetitive, but I haven't quite figured out how to reply with out quoting the whole message!
> 
> I was searching for shoes that would be an all arounde for me too. I thought the Giro Republics would be just that. I personally don't like cycling styles with ratchets and colors and pizzazz. Unfortunately, the Republics fit terribly. The size of the toe box is enormous and I did not enjoy the feeling of my foot swimming around.
> 
> ...


Actually it was probably "nuff said" the 1st time. 

All you need do is delete the parts of the quote you don't want.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

If you spend a little time in them and not tons, look at reefs type... That's what I use. Practically nothing to them. But enough to be wearing something. Mine are Speedo and were $10.00. Easy to stow away. I'd keep the cycling shoe optimized for riding. Just IMO. Hey, huge kudos for spending a lot of time with mom in a skilled nursing facility. You are good peeps.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> If your tour has the potential for some wet days in the saddle, you might consider some cycling sandals.
> 
> These are nice on the feet. (if not the eye)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Exustar-E-SS503-U-E-SS503-Bike-Sandal/dp/B00EJMG6NA



I've been looking for some of these, but can't find them in my size.


----------

